# ECIGSSA Breakfast Meet - 3 April 2022



## Intuthu Kagesi

There are a few ecigssa forumites who have been meeting up for breakfast / brunch at The German Club over weekends, and we'd like to extend the invitation to all to join in and make it a regular first Sunday of the month event.
There are no competitions, freebies, or shows, just a bunch of fellow forumite vapers that wish to hang out with like minded people, share "_war stories_", and have a good time. The venue is child friendly, so make it a family outing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

I'll be there like white on rice!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Viper_SA said:


> I'll be there like white on rice!


What about brown rice? And yellow rice? Are you being 'ricist' now?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA

ivc_mixer said:


> What about brown rice? And yellow rice? Are you being 'ricist' now?


Just simplistic. When I was growing up there was only one rice and no-one was lactose intolerant. Simpler times

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> What about brown rice? And yellow rice? Are you being 'ricist' now?


We'd love some long grained, basmati in the mix, so click that RSVP button already dammit 
(_... and bring along your "short and medium grains" too ... Mommy had me in hysterics the last time we met up_)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> We'd love some long grained, basmati in the mix, so click that RSVP button already dammit
> (_... and bring along your "short and medium grains" too ... Mommy had me in hysterics the last time we met up_)


Will do my best to convince her, though she's off ill at the moment, so coming close to her is asking for pain (no, not the nice kind of pain). Told her I love her but I will be avoiding her for the next few days as man flu is real and it's bad...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> Will do my best to convince her, though she's off ill at the moment, so coming close to her is asking for pain (no, not the nice kind of pain). Told her I love her but I will be avoiding her for the next few days as man flu is real and it's bad...


LOL ... I understand "Man Flu", so yeah ... give her some space, and tell her to hurry up and beat them blimming germ(ans) already, as her presence is required

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

I would like to join, but a bit out of the way and with petrol going up again at the end of the month, I think I will be forced to skip this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Marius Keinhans said:


> I would like to join, but a bit out of the way and with petrol going up again at the end of the month, I think I will be forced to skip this one.


I guess it's a plausible excuse

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I guess it's a plausible excuse
> 
> View attachment 252407


Thanks for understanding.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Welcome aboard @Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Fasten your seatbelts ....Aryanto will be in attendance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Fasten your seatbelts ....Aryanto will be in attendance


Yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa ... Don't forget to bring along Paulie and your 65536 Terrawatt Mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

TheMonster
Coily tool 
Paul
Beer money
Broken / dropped Gen & charger
Beer money , oh got that already 
CHECK !
See you soon .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## evelinchamplin034

I missed this kind of arrangement. There were times when I would just join and meet new people whom I also play with at online games to this day. My schedule’s pretty rough lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

With Snake boy , the Joker and Cleverness ..it will be a brunch with a BANG !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Just another little Sunday Breakfast Challenge ...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Ok see you and raise you one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Ok see you and raise you one
> View attachment 252923


Ooi ... play fair ... that's for lunch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

No it's not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Just another little Sunday Breakfast Challenge ...
> View attachment 252921


This looks really good! Just wondering what I will have for my second helping...

Jokes aside, it reminds me of the time when I was in the army and we went on a rugby tour to Bloemfontein. First night there we all went to a restaurant (if I recall, the place's name was Stringfellows or something) and they served a steak called the 'B52 Bomber' which was a 1Kg steak and if you were able to finish it, then you get your name on a plaque on the wall.

So me and the other prop in the team decided we're big, strong and hungry guys so we want to tackle this monster. Asked the pastor (yeah, the pastor was our coach - never knew they were allowed to swear until then) if we could try and tackle this monster and he agreed, but with the provisio that we _had to_ finish it or else. Now there was probably about 40 of us in the group (coach's, players, etc.) so we had like 4 waiters serving us. First waiter brings us the plate of food and there's this nice big steak on it, and we're like okay, it's decent but doable. So we polish it down along with a draught or two and then decide we still want dessert, which again we were told we may _as long as we finish it *or else*_.

After about 10mins waiter no 2 comes by and asks if we're ready for the next portion. We thought he meant the dessert, and we're like yeah, bring it on. Alas, the first portion of steak was just the first 500gr, along comes the next 500gr, again with chips and onion rings, etc. The Pastor then looked over at us and gave us this evil little smile - I swear this guy had some weird evil streak in him.

End of the night we did finish everything, with great difficulty though, but we did as we did not want to incur his wrath. I've had times where I've eaten a lot, but that night takes the cake (no pun intended).

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> This looks really good! Just wondering what I will have for my second helping...
> 
> Jokes aside, it reminds me of the time when I was in the army and we went on a rugby tour to Bloemfontein. First night there we all went to a restaurant (if I recall, the place's name was Stringfellows or something) and they served a steak called the 'B52 Bomber' which was a 1Kg steak and if you were able to finish it, then you get your name on a plaque on the wall.
> 
> So me and the other prop in the team decided we're big, strong and hungry guys so we want to tackle this monster. Asked the pastor (yeah, the pastor was our coach - never knew they were allowed to swear until then) if we could try and tackle this monster and he agreed, but with the provisio that we _had to_ finish it or else. Now there was probably about 40 of us in the group (coach's, players, etc.) so we had like 4 waiters serving us. First waiter brings us the plate of food and there's this nice big steak on it, and we're like okay, it's decent but doable. So we polish it down along with a draught or two and then decide we still want dessert, which again we were told we may _as long as we finish it *or else*_.
> 
> After about 10mins waiter no 2 comes by and asks if we're ready for the next portion. We thought he meant the dessert, and we're like yeah, bring it on. Alas, the first portion of steak was just the first 500gr, along comes the next 500gr, again with chips and onion rings, etc. The Pastor then looked over at us and gave us this evil little smile - I swear this guy had some weird evil streak in him.
> 
> End of the night we did finish everything, with great difficulty though, but we did as we did not want to incur his wrath. I've had times where I've eaten a lot, but that night takes the cake (no pun intended).


There was, (is?), a hamburger joint in Sea Point called Franky's Diner that did something similar ... They made a hamburger with 8 huge patties. plus bacon, cheese, eggs, chillies, and the usual chips, onion rings and salad ... It was fairly reasonable too as I recall, around R300 prior lockdown, and it could be had free if you managed to finish it in under 10 minutes. There were many valiant attempts, however I never managed said freebie, and generally took away a "doggie bag" to boot

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There was, (is?), a hamburger joint in Sea Point called Franky's Diner that did something similar ... They made a hamburger with 8 huge patties. plus bacon, cheese, eggs, chillies, and the usual chips, onion rings and salad ... It was fairly reasonable too as I recall, around R300 prior lockdown, and it could be had free if you managed to finish it in under 10 minutes. There were many valiant attempts, however I never managed said freebie, and generally took away a "doggie bag" to boot


If I was 20 years or so younger, I would have attempted this. These days I cannot do it anymore. But I will send my teenage son and they will then rue the fact

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

@ivc_mixer 

I feel your pain, my boy was playing for four football sides at age 15. Under 17's, Colts(u19) adult fifths and reserve 1sts

One full chicken and one loaf of bread a day minimum and he still looked like a stick.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Stranger said:


>



I grew up in Heidelberg! Fond memories coming back now. Not the same place, but back in the day they had a place called President's Cafe who made a footlong Russian roll and that thing was a _proper_ foot long. And they had some or other burger as well which they had to make the buns for themselves it was so big.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> I grew up in Heidelberg! Fond memories coming back now. Not the same place, but back in the day they had a place called President's Cafe who made a footlong Russian roll and that thing was a _proper_ foot long. And they had some or other burger as well which they had to make the buns for themselves it was so big.


Our paths it seem cross once again ... I did my CO course at the Army Gym in Heidelberg ... admittedly around the time Moses was parking his Ark on Mt .Ararat tho'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Our paths it seem cross once again ... I did my CO course at the Army Gym in Heidelberg ... admittedly around the time Moses was parking his Ark on Mt .Ararat tho'


Oh my greatness. I was in Army Gym for more than 3yrs as well. Walked out shortly after I got my 2nd star.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

The day has arrived. Last bump for anyone who wants to pop by and say hello.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> The day has arrived. Last bump for anyone who wants to pop by and say hello.


Hello 



See ya'll shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Thanx to my friends , it was raining , it was pouring , but we had a great day , this is the mods in attendance

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Thanx to my friends , it was raining , it was pouring , but we had a great day , this is the mods in attendance
> View attachment 253200



What?! No Tauren?! At least there is a Pyro V2 RDTA in the mix...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Was another fun day, rain and all. At least I am also now convinced that my new windscreen doesn't leak, hahaha.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Was another fun day, rain and all. At least I am also now convinced that my new windscreen doesn't leak, hahaha.


Your company was much appreciated - decided enough rain to validate me baking pancakes !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans

ARYANTO said:


> Your company was much appreciated - decided enough rain to validate me baking pancakes !


Could you please send some of that rain our way. We really need it down here in the Eastern Cape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Marius Keinhans said:


> Could you please send some of that rain our way. We really need it down here in the Eastern Cape.


Marius wish I could - had another downpour early morning ,more predicted...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

ARYANTO said:


> Marius wish I could - had another downpour early morning ,more predicted...


Thanks @ARYANTO We do get small amounts of rain now and then, but not even close to what we need to break this drought. We live in a mostly citrus producing area and we are all feeling the pinch. It is amazing how these small communities all suffer when the farmers are having a hard time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

